# warum gibt es hier eigentlich keinen rinne/frankenstein thread?



## burning_bully (14. August 2007)

ja............ warum eigentlich????
ist doch  immer einiges los, wie siehts mit wochenende aus jemand da???
ich muss mal wieder ein bischen gas geben!!!


----------



## oldrizzo (14. August 2007)

weils einen thread dazu im passenden lokalforum gibt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (14. August 2007)

link???


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

burning_bully schrieb:


> link???


Benutze die Suchfunktion, die weiß das.   Ein Tip zur Eingrenzung der Suche: Frankenstein liegt im Odenwald. Da liegt die Suche im Odenwald-Forum doch nahe, oder?


----------



## burning_bully (14. August 2007)

vielleicht ist das ein missverständnis aber es geht nicht um kilometer strampeln, sondern um die "rinne"


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

Kater wollte Dir sagen, dass Du vielleicht bei Fragen/Kontakten zu Rinne/Frankenstein lieber im Lokalforum für Odenwald, Bergstrasse, etc. also hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

vorbeischauen solltest.

Das Lokalforum für Frankfurt & Umgebung ist hierfür vielleicht nicht die beste Anlaufstelle


----------



## burning_bully (14. August 2007)

für mich gehört darmstadt halt auch zur näheren Umgebung von Frankfurt


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

burning_bully schrieb:


> für mich gehört darmstadt halt auch zur näheren Umgebung von Frankfurt



Und für die anderen hier im Forum gehören Freds zur Rinne/Frankenstein eben ins Odenwald,etc.-Lokalforum 

Du hast eine Frage gestellt "warum gibt es hier eigentlich keinen rinne/frankestein thread???" und wir haben sie beantwortet, ok?


----------



## burning_bully (14. August 2007)

ist ja auch egal... die frage galt ja auch generell und nicht nur auf das ffm forum


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

burning_bully schrieb:


> vielleicht ist das ein missverständnis aber es geht nicht um kilometer strampeln, sondern um die "rinne"


Ich weiß, was die Rinne ist.

P.S.: Dank FFM-Airport zählt partktisch die ganze Welt zu FFM-Umgebung.


----------



## Lucafabian (14. August 2007)

Die Rinne ist cool, extrcool, egal ob im Odenwaldforum oder hier, cool ist se und bleibt se 


und im Taunus gibts nix vergleichbares


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (14. August 2007)

ich verstehe ja auch nicht so ganz wo das problem ist... der schlechte sommer scheint ganz schön aufs gemüt zu schlagen!?


----------



## Deleted 68955 (14. August 2007)

burning_bully schrieb:


> ich verstehe ja auch nicht so ganz wo das problem ist... der schlechte sommer scheint ganz schön aufs gemüt zu schlagen!?



Hier schlägt niemandem irgendwas aufs Gemüt, insb. mir nicht, weil ich nach einer schönen Tour heute mit netten Leuten gerade bester Laune bin 

Wir versuchen Dir nur die ganze Zeit die von Dir selbst gestellte Frage zu beantworten und Dir zu erklären, warum es in diesem Forum keinen speziellen Fred für die Rinne gibt, egal wie megacool und hipp die auch ist und das Du vielleicht mehr Gleichgesinnte in einem anderen Lokalforum findest 

Und jetzt ist hierzu alles gesagt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. August 2007)

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt jetzt dein Problem nicht. Du hast gefragt, warum es hier keinen Thread zur Rinne gibt. Wir haben versucht dir zu erklären, daß die Rinne in der Regionalforen-Einteilung in den Bereich Bergstraße-Odenwald fällt und daher dort zu suchen ist. Der dortige Thread zur Rinne ist zwar nicht mehr ganz frisch, läßt sich aber mit der SuFu finden. 
Oder was wolltest du jetzt wissen?


----------



## burning_bully (14. August 2007)

servus


----------



## fastmike (15. August 2007)

servus bully,fahr evt.am So an die burg,kannst aber auch gern ma innen taunus zum hacken kommen,hast du ein fahrzeug mit dem man shuttlen kann?gruss


----------



## Bruder Jörn (15. August 2007)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (15. August 2007)

AH ENDLICH JEMAND DER DAS HIER ERNST NIMMT!!!!

also sonntag hört sich gut an, neues bike einweihen ;-)
ich bin dabei, shuttle ist leider gerade stillgelegt ;-(


----------



## scottiee (15. August 2007)

burning_bully schrieb:


> AH ENDLICH JEMAND DER DAS HIER ERNST NIMMT!!!!
> 
> also sonntag hört sich gut an, neues bike einweihen ;-)
> ich bin dabei, shuttle ist leider gerade stillgelegt ;-(


----------



## FFMRider (22. September 2007)

gibt es von der rinne irgendwelche bilder oder videos .ich würde mir dan überlgen da auch mal vorbeizu schauen!!


----------



## burning_bully (1. April 2008)

um das mal wieder rauszukramen...hat heute vielleicht jemand bock???
wollte es so gegen drei ein wenig krachen lassen


----------



## richtig (18. August 2008)

*meeep*


----------



## burning_bully (18. August 2008)

[email protected]


----------



## richtig (18. August 2008)




----------



## Frank (19. August 2008)

An Bully + Richtig, macht mal etwas halblang bitte. Geographisch gesehen gehört die Rinne in den Odenwald und nachdem wir für diese Ecke auch einen Regionalbereich haben, gibt es dort sicherlich Threads zum Thema Frankenstein.

Spricht ja nix dagegen, hier mal zu fragen ob Jemand dort unterwegs ist aber man kann das auch in einem anderen Ton machen.


----------



## burning_bully (19. August 2008)

wauh....


----------



## burning_bully (20. August 2008)

[email protected] super admin, dann verschieb' den thread doch?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (20. August 2008)

hier gehts weiter...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5047259#post5047259
damit es keinen ärger gibt ;-)


----------



## Frank (20. August 2008)

Wieso sollte ich das verschieben? Ich sag doch, ist doch kein Thema wenn du Leute aus Rhein Main suchst, mit denen du da mal runterbügeln kannst - nur der Ton macht bekanntermaßen die Musik.


----------



## burning_bully (20. August 2008)

ich hör nix ;-)


----------



## Hopi (20. August 2008)

was willst Du denn hören


----------



## Eggbuster (3. Februar 2009)

Am 01.März wird an der Burg Frankenstein eine Infoveranstaltung zum Thema Downhill stattfinden.

Anlass hierfür sind die vorangegangenen Hetzkampagnen des Darmstädter und Frankfurter Forstamtes, welche hier ausgiebig diskutiert wurden. 

Jeder, der bei dem Thema aktiv mitwirken möchte, kann sich gerne im Forum des Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V. anmelden und sich an einen der Administratoren wenden um den entsprechenden Bereich einsehen zu können. 

Außerdem sind alle Interessierten am Mittwoch, den 4. Februar herzlich zum Vereinstreffen eingeladen, nähere Informationen hierzu im Woffm-Blog.

Weitere Infos und Details zum Infotag werden noch bekanntgegeben.
Aber schreibt euch den Termin schonmal in den Kalender und plant ein Kommen mit der ganzen Familie ein, um so mehr Besucher, um so besser!


----------

